# Salz generell im Teich gleich keine Algen ? Stimmt das ?



## Platinium76 (9. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,

habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, das wenn man einen Salz-Koi-Teich hat, hat man keine Algen (Fadenalgen) im Teich ? Stimmt das ?

Mein Arbeitskollege macht das bei seinem 90000 ltr Teich schon seit Jahren aber nur als Krankheitsvorsorge und hat auch noch nie Krankheiten im Teich gehabt mit 10 Kois (70cm gross) und vielen kleineren Koi´s.....ich muss ihn mal nächste Woche nach meinem Urlaub mal Fragen, ob er das mit den Algen auch schon beobachtet hat.

ich weiss auch, das man dann kein Salz-Heil-Bad bei Krankheiten machen, aber ist das denn noch nötig ? Schwimmt ja immer im Salz....

Also ist es richtig, das Salzwasser gleich keine Algen ??


----------



## Mühle (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Salz generell im Teich gleich keine Algen ? Stimmt das ?*

Hallo Sascha,

ich habe auch weder Fischkrankheiten noch Fadenalgen im Teich, ohne Salz  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Salz generell im Teich gleich keine Algen ? Stimmt das ?*

Hallo Sascha,
so pauschal kann man da nicht antworten. Z. B. die Experten Karsten und Lars (ein großes Sorry an die von mir Unerkannten) würden erst mal fragen: was hast Du für einen Teich?
Unter gewissen Umständen kann ein Salzeintrag sinnvoll sein, ist aber wohl eher eine der letzten "fine-tuning"-Maßnahmen.
Grüße,
Rolf


----------



## Nestor (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Salz generell im Teich gleich keine Algen ? Stimmt das ?*

Nabend,

was denn überhaupt für ein Salz?! NaCl? 

Grüße Björn


----------



## Ulumulu (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Salz generell im Teich gleich keine Algen ? Stimmt das ?*

Hallo

Das höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal, das Salz dauerhaft im Teich vor Algen und Krankheiten schützt.
Also wenn das so sein sollte warum macht das denn nicht jeder der Kois hat?
Dann wäre das Thema __ Parasiten und Co für immer aus der Welt ?! 
Irgendwas kann da ja nicht stimmen.

Ich glaube auf Dauer ist ein erhöhter Salzgehalt im Wasser schädlich für Süßwasserfische.
Bei Krankheiten oder einem Nitritpeak bei Fischbesatz soll Salz helfen aber dauerhaft glaube ich nicht, dass es gut ist.

Achja auch im Meer gibt es Algen also glaube ich kaum das Salz wirklich gegen Algen helfen soll.
Und auch im Salzwasser gibt es mit sicherheit Krankheitserreger.

@ Björn
Soweit ich das hier gelesen habe nimmt man zur Behandlung bei Kois normales reines Kochsalz. Ohne Jod.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## karsten. (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Salz generell im Teich gleich keine Algen ? Stimmt das ?*



			
				Kannwischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, das wenn man einen Salz-Koi-Teich hat, hat man keine Algen (Fadenalgen) im Teich ? Stimmt das ?
> 
> .............




hallo Sascha

im Prinzip ,
JA  !

zumindest keine Süßwasseralgen .......  

es gibt noch jede Menge andere Mittel um das Wasser u.a. für Algen ungenießbar zu machen .  

wenn das mit dem Salz so einfach wäre , würde es warscheinlich dieses Forum gar nicht geben  

schau mal in die Suchfunktion unter Kochsalz oder Salz

eine für Algen relevante Konzentration rafft Dir auch die Meiste 
für ein funktionierenden Süßwasserteich notwendige Flora und Fauna weg .

wenn eine FISCH-Anlage ohne Probleme mit klarem Wasser 
und 
etwas Salzzusatz betrieben wird ,
kommt das klare Wasser NICHT allein durch das Salz.

Fadenalgen entstehen hauptsächlich bei zu viel Phosphaten , die werden mit Kochsalz weder
ausgebracht noch gebunden. 
Man kann mit Salz nur das Wasser für Fadenalgen ungenießbar machen . 
Aber wer will das schon ?


mfG


----------



## Baitman (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Salz generell im Teich gleich keine Algen ? Stimmt das ?*

Hi!

Ich habe lediglich mal gehört das man durch Zugabe von geringer Menge Salzsäure ins Teichwasser Algen dezimieren kann.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Eugen (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Salz generell im Teich gleich keine Algen ? Stimmt das ?*

Hi Sascha,

Du meinst wahrscheinlich NaCl, denn all die Nitrate,Nitrite,Sulfate,Phosphate und Carbonate sind ja auch Salze (zusammen mit Na,Ca,Mg,....)

Ab einer bestimmten Konzentration an Kochsalz wird es bestimmt für Algen eng. Allerdings haben dann deine Pflanzen und Fische schon längst Probleme.

Bei Koiteichen dürfte wohl die Filterung, UV-Lampe und der pH eine wesentlich größere Rolle bei der Algenbekämpfung spielen.
Der Salzgehalt machts nicht.

P.S. Wo hast du das gelesen ? Die Quelle würde mich interessieren !

@ Baitman : Zugabe von HCl erniedrigt den pH und hemmt deswegen das Algenwachstum.


----------

